# Makita



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

Makita coffee machine anybody?

http://www.makita.biz/product/category/cordless/dcm500/index.html#1


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

My dad would be all over this (joiner)


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

That's pretty neat!

Small size, no need for filters or a power outlet. You could use this in the field when stargazing!


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

If it's as good as the power tools they may be onto something


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Milanski said:


> That's pretty neat!
> 
> Small size, no need for filters or a power outlet. You could use this in the field when stargazing!


Or on site.im guessing this is being aimed at construction workers


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm going to assume that the temperature won't be as accurate as something like a Technivorm.

Anyone know a price?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

funinacup said:


> I'm going to assume that the temperature won't be as accurate as something like a Technivorm.
> 
> Anyone know a price?


I am guessing too much!


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

I t see the pic on my phone, but I know they make a grinder that Nick Cho was very positive about because I'd it's burr set


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Mike mc said:


> Or on site.im guessing this is being aimed at construction workers


For sure, but ideal in many other applications where power is not available.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

All I found on Google was angle grinders. Maybe there's an attachment...


----------

